# 500 Miles.



## Chris Hobson (Oct 15, 2022)

No not that song by The Proclaimers but my epic quest to swim 500 miles in a year. I swim at a twenty five metre pool so that means thirty two thousand lengths, a minimum of six hundred and forty lengths a week for an entire year. In the end I averaged seven hundred and sixty eight lengths per week and reached my target on the fifteenth of October 2022. I've lost about ten kilos in weight and I can now confidently swim in the fast lane with the good swimmers.

All that remains now is for everyone to send a fiver to my justgiving page to support the guide dogs charity click on the link, you know you want to.

www.justgiving.com/fundraising/chris-hobson9

Edited to say that you don't have to contribute if you click on the link but you do get a lot of info on the project.


----------

